# whats yalls thoughts on ecoboost f150



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

I bought a 2013 f150 ecoboost and I love it but do any of yall on here have one and whats yalls thoughts on it?


----------



## PT (Aug 24, 2011)

I love mine. 75 MPH yesterday at 19 MPG. Pulls good for a 1/2 ton and the interior is nice. Only problem is the 6v is a little weak until the turbo kicks in, but nothing is perfect.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

yea so far I really like mine and mpg is great, just ordered some leather upgrade for it and did window tint idk whats next


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

when you get ready to price an F150 give me a shot I will earn your business I work at gulf coast ford in angleton !!! shoot me a pm


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

I have 6,000 miles on my 2013 and so far I really love it.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

5k on mine and love it. Search the forum. It pulls my boat great


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

yea got 20 bags or feed in it for the lease right now and acts like nothing is there


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Other than the fact that its a Ford, I guess that's my only problem with it.
Oh, and my buddies only averaged .5mpgs better than me at 80mph on the way to the lease.
I smoked his azzzzzz too
Â©


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I just bought a new one a couple weeks ago and like it very much. I have almost 2k miles on it. Seems to have plenty of power for me. FX2 sport.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

yea mine has almost 3000 on it and doing well


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> when you get ready to price an F150 give me a shot I will earn your business I work at gulf coast ford in angleton !!! shoot me a pm


I've bought 2 from Cody, easy to work with and he takes care of his customers after the sale


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I like mine. Bought it a few months ago. I have around 7500 miles on it. Over half of that is pulling trailers around 4500 lbs to 6000. It fills the bill for what I needed. Replaced an 06 3500 with a Cummins. Not pulling as heavy trailers these days. 

1st Ford in over 30 years. so far it's all good. I have the 157" crew w/4 wheel drive.

Shallow


----------



## ropewfo (Apr 12, 2009)

After owning diesels since 1992, I was skeptical. I sold everything I owned that would require the towing capacity of the diesel motors. The expense involved in owning a Superduty was something I was no longer willing to accept. I bought the eco in June of 2012. I have 42,500.00 on mine and it is AWESOME. Fuel economy has not been what I expected it to be, but it pulls hard for a half ton. I would do it all over again.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

My uncle's got an F150 with a V6 and ecoboost. We pulled a trailer from Taylor, TX to Kaycee, WY last year and the truck pulled it phenomenonally well. We had 2 four-wheelers all of our hunting gear. The trailer was LOADED. The bed of the truck was heaping full with gear as well as the back seat of the truck. We got about 10 miles to the gallon but it shocked me that a V6 would pull that heavy load the way it did. We had no problem accelerating and maintaining speed at all. I was very impressed.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Kinda like a combine with a corn header on it.


They SHUCK!!!

Bwahahaha lmao. I kill me sometimes.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

The only people Ive heard bad mount the ecoboost are the ones that don't have one.


----------



## all3lemmons (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a 2012 4X4 SC with about 25,000 miles on it. Right now it is showing 20.2 MPG. That is about 1,000 miles running empty around town. Pulling a 7,000 lb RV to the coast and back at 75 MPH it gets about 10 MPG. You can hardly tell that the weight is back there. It gets around 12 MPG pulling the boat at 75 MPH.

I can't say that I have any complaints about it. I know there are others who love their "brand" but the little 6 banger does it job very well in my opinion.


----------

